# uk tv channel frequencies



## maken (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi 

I know this might be off topic, but I thought I'd give it a go as I've reached a blank on all other avenues.

Does anyone know where I can find out channel numbrs and frequencies for the rowbridge transmitter in the uk?

Thanks for any help and apologies for it being not directly tivo related.
m


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

BBC1 31
BBC2 24
ITV1 27
CH4 21
RSL 54

DTT Mux1 23
DTT Mux2 28
DTT MuxA 30
DTT MuxB 32
DTT MuxC 26
DTT MuxD 33

You may get C5 on 34 from Fawley


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

For years, the BBC & IBA jointly produced a book listing channel numbers, transmitter power , grid reference and heights of all analogue television transmitters in the UK. At the dawn of the digital era, a similar book was published for the first group of digital transmitters - however these books are now no longer being printed.

The equivalent is now available on the BBC web site: http://www.bbc.co.uk/reception/transmitters/tv_trans/index.shtml


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The BBC and IBA each did their own - but they had both sets of tv channels. They may have merged them at the end.

The BBC version had all BBC radio it it while the IBA version had IRL as well.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Yes, the last few runs were merged - but I think you had to get the indipendant radio stations separately.

We used to call it the little blue book as the cover was blue, which caused no end of confusion when they brought out a new version with a red cover. I still had it in my desk until very recently, though it's been years since I've used it. The digital services book was green but in the same size and style.

I'm sure the versions I had didn't have radio - or if it did they were only the main national services as I've just found the equivalent Radio Transmitting Stations book which lists both national and regional BBC services.

Whilst rummaging through my desk just now I came across the very first pamphlet TiVo brought out just prior to UK launch - I'll scan it in at lunch time and post a link to it on this forum!


----------



## maken (Mar 17, 2006)

many thanks for that

m


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The IBA version was tall and the colour changed each issue - it had the ITV and ILR logos on the front. It was called something like "IBA Transmitter Guide" and was dated on the cover. This information was carried in the ITV annual until it was renamed (1976?). The ITV annual also had transmitter maps. 

The BBC book was shorter and wider and was normally a white cover and wasn't published so often. I think the BBC's version was produced once the annual handbook stopped which used to carry it (around 1975).

I think the merged version was tv only - as they were far too many radio services by then. The last one was red/dark pink.

I had (may still have) different shades of red and blue IBA booklets.


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Try http://www.ukfree.tv click on the TV reception tab then the Transmitters link on the left. This will give you all the info in one place for Analogue and Digital Terestrial.


----------

